# Non toxic paints for aquarium use recommendations?



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hello, all.

Was wondering what brands of paints that can be used for painting underwater ornaments. I would also like to know what bands of epoxy would also work for this.

Thank you,
Adrien


----------



## PinoyBoy

Krylon Fusion paint. Just make sure it cures for days. Spray a couple of light coats with about 20minutes in between period so it can cure properly. Most reefers use krylon fusion for their tank, in and out. I used it for my AIO 2.5 tank and so far so good.

What are you trying to paint anyways? Just wondering.

Oh I've heard to not use rustoleum even if it's the one meant for paint.


----------



## nemosreef

+1^^^^ I used this paint for my intake tube with no problems.


----------



## chuukus

There are non toxic epoxy paints made for underwater use but they are quite expensive. I have used 3 different kinds, still have them one is west systems epoxy the other is sweetwater epoxy those were purchased at Aquatic eco systems. I cant remember the other one.

If you need to paint something small or something for looks and not for waterproofing, then krylon fusion is cheap and is safe.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

The reason why I to know was that I wanted to paint some dried curly willow branches. I also wanted to paint some other small branches as well. The ones I can find locally are such a dull gray color. So I thought if I painted them and did a faux finish to make them look almost the same with different color but get it to a color that I like. And plus, a lot of local trees in Chicago are not suitable for aquarium use. So I thought I would "seal" it first, paint it how I want and then use some sort of epoxy resin to finish it.

I am not concerned with floating. They way I will use it will allow me not be concerned with floating.


----------



## jinx©

Another vote for Krylon Fusion. I have items in the tank the same day as painting before with no ill effects. I just waited for it to dry well and did a sniff test....lol

I'd try soaking some of your branches before resorting to paint. They may look a lot better after soaking. Most manzanita starts out aout as gray as you can get, but after soaking they start to take on some beautiful coloring.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

My tanks are a bit small so I do not want to use manzanita wood. I will be using curly willow. It is smaller and I like the sort of spidery appearance that it creates. I will be using it in the background. I have used it before but it breaks down because it is a tender soft wood. So I thought if I sealed it I would get some longer use out of it.

Here are some pictures of it for one of my first tanks I did. Oh and by the way the curly willow sprouted and so my tank became a hydroponic garden. But I did not take any photos of the shoots that were above water level. 

Please do not chastise me for the use of plastic plants. This was a year ago before I got into real live aquatic plant keeping. :icon_wink


fish tank 3 by adrienbcaldwell, on Flickr



fish tank 4 by adrienbcaldwell, on Flickr


----------



## DANIELSON

Dont mean to steal your thread but, what paint do you use when painting the back glass black? And what color is the black i see on most tanks?


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

DANIELSON said:


> Dont mean to steal your thread but, what paint do you use when painting the back glass black? And what color is the black i see on most tanks?



No problem. The back of my tank (in the photo above) was created using a vinyl background. I used Vaseline to adhere it to the back and smoothed it out by using a credit card to get rid of air bubbles. It is a bit messy. And because I kept the water temperature around 80 degrees I found myself having to wipe the sides a bit. Plus it was peeling off the back.

Just get a true black latex paint and paint the back. I have heard of some people using blue, watermelon pink or white. It is totally up to you.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

If you want the black to match up to what I did on my tank go to Petco or your local fish store and buy a half foot of the black background. Then go to Lowe's or Home Depot or your local paint store and have them use that as a swatch to match the color exactly. 

It will take about a good three to four coats to get a solid layer of paint on the back. I now have painted tanks and had some black in my closet. Just used that and am happy with it.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

I also do not like how wood can release tannins in the water and discolor the water. I thought if I were to seal it up, paint it the color I want that I would get what I want and be good to go.


----------



## kamikazi

Check out my thread about Eastern Red Cedar. 

Use latex drylok (without the anti-mold). It's white but you can color it using Quikrete Liquid Color Pigments. The you can achieve various earth tone colors. I just pour it into plastic cup and mix it till I get the color I want. I'd do 2-3 coats to make sure its well sealed and covered. 

Doing this will seal it, keep the tannins locked in, and let you get whatever earthy color you want.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Thank you! That is a great idea. I will look for it. Much appreciated.


----------

